
Indian Outsourcing Firms Prep for Curbs on H-1B Visa Workers Under Trump - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/indian-outsourcing-firms-fear-curbs-on-h-1b-visa-workers-under-trump-1484820031
======
deepnotderp
Good. H-1B was intended to bring in top talent, not simply used as a profit
padder while hurting incoming immigrant talent by keeping them under their
thumb.

~~~
bruceb
You can switch jobs on and H-1B easier than you could in the past. The notion
they are endentured to the employer who first brought them over isn't true.

~~~
IndianAstronaut
It still is because the consequences of losing a job are far worse for an H1B
candidate than others. Not to mention those stuck in green card processing
limbo who are put in bad spots by employers that can shift them around and
reset their process.

~~~
bruceb
I should reword my comment a bit. I don't mean to say there are no strings but
sometimes it is presented as H1-B's have no freedom to leave or power to get
higher wages.

~~~
brendangregg
I don't think you're aware of the abuses that happen.

------
r00fus
There'll be lots of support for reducing H1Bs (including me) or more
accurately allocating them (auction, etc).

Wondering if there is a valid reason to keep the high H1B count?

~~~
benmarten
Reducing them? The original law was from the 60's when America had only half
of the population...

~~~
dovdovdov
Who had the other half? :)

~~~
asdfzxc
Grammar Nazis

------
ploggingdev
Before people start complaining that the article is paywalled, here's how to
read the article:

* Click on the "web" link at the top of this page

* It takes you to a google search results page

* Click on the link to the article and you can read it

* If it still does not work, open an incognito/private and repeat, it always works

If you're wondering why this works, it's because Google is is the referrer.

~~~
matart
This did not work for me. Still paywalled.

~~~
ploggingdev
I edited my comment, open a private window and repeat.

